# Heads up, Toronto area Bassists & Guitarists..



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just wanted to remind all the Toronto area Bassists and Guitarists that at the end of this week, September 26 and 27th, Long and McQuades Bloor Street store is having what they're calling "Jacks Bargain Attic Sale" and some of the deals are actually pretty good. I'm posting the flyer I received last week for it here. BTW I'm not associated with Long and McQuade, I just wanted to give you all a heads-up on this. I might stop in and buy a couple of packs of strings if nothing else. :smile:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for sharing......looks like some good deals........probably be a total zoo........would probably also be a good idea to go early with preferences on a list.......


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'm going to try to get there before 9:30 A.M. if I can.



RIFF WRATH said:


> thanks for sharing......looks like some good deals........probably be a total zoo........would probably also be a good idea to go early with preferences on a list.......


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I want that Larrivee, but being broke has it's price.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Got that in the mail last week, wish I knew what model Kramer is on sale =\


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Going broke has its price....love it!!

You have to build a song around that..

Bev


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

"Being broke has its price". I agree, it could make a good blues song. :smile:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just a bump up here as a reminder that this sale starts tomorrow.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

So, did any forum members, besides me, check out the sale? There was quite a lineup on Friday. I got there just before 9:00 A.M. and didn't get into the store until about 10:15 A.M. Most of the electric guitars they had on special seemed to be either Epiphone or Staggs. A few decent acoustics but no really great deals as far as I could see unless you were a keyboardist. The best deal I saw was a full sized 88 key Yamaha (I think) keyboard with various internal sounds that they were selling for $99.00. It was a floor model of course so it may have been okay or there may have been issues. I did buy a container of Fast Fret while I was there. Anyway, if they have another one of these sales I'll probably check that out as well.


----------

